# lip balm kit



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

my wife is statring to show intrest in my beekeeping. she has stated she likes the chapstic with bees wax in it. where can i get a good starter kit so she can make her own lip balm?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I think some of the major beekeeping supply companies have kits but to be honest, all you need is lip blam containers with lids and the ingredients.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

almond oil, beeswax, some vitamin e capsules, flavoring or suitable essential oil, and tubes or tins to put it in. Tubes are widely available


----------



## beekeeper08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Dadant has a nice lipbalm kit to try for your first time then you can explore other ingredients and ways to make it. The one from Dadant will help get her feet wet, have fun and try different flavors from Lorraine oils (also included in the kit).


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I find the lip balm tins to really suck. Tubes are soo much better.


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Good place for the tubes: http://www.sks-bottle.com/Lip_Balm/Lip_Balm.html

Also Brushy Mountain has a kit.

Create your own recipe.


----------



## AltamontBee (Mar 26, 2008)

When I first started making lip balm I used the Brushy Mountain kit. Worked like a charm! Now I just buy the individual ingredients and make it, but it was a good way to get started and try it out.

Jennifer


----------

